# Bar Oil ??



## COMP (Jun 11, 2008)

wife just grabbed me some ,,,,,a qt was 4.99 

what everybody buying and paying ??


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

She got it pretty cheap if it was a quality brand.

Cost on oil related products has finally filtered (no pun intended) down to the outdoor power equipment industry.

I almost fell off the service counter stool when I checked the price of Briggs&Stratton 18oz 30wt oil and saw it went from $1.86 up to $2.81 now.

It comes as a shock to the consumer because most OEMs only release a price update maybe once a year, but now they are starting to release them 2 or three times a year on commodities related to oil. So while gas and other high visibility products kept going up each day and consumers saw this, it didn't come as such a shock in increments of 10 cents a day as what almost $1 increase will be.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The price of oil is getting pretty steep!

You might consider buying it by the gallon, the packaging adds quite a bit to the overall cost. A gallon may be more then you need, but it never goes bad and if you use your chainsaw with any regularity you will use the gallon up sooner or later.


----------



## COMP (Jun 11, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> The price of oil is getting pretty steep!
> 
> You might consider buying it by the gallon, the packaging adds quite a bit to the overall cost. A gallon may be more then you need, but it never goes bad and if you use your chainsaw with any regularity you will use the gallon up sooner or later.


ya the last gal. was 1.99 ,,,,isnt bar-oil on the cheap end ?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

COMP said:


> ya the last gal. was 1.99 ,,,,isnt bar-oil on the cheap end ?


you must have bought that gallon about 15 years ago.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never seen bar oil for a $1.99 a gallon, but it's usually not that expensive, it's basically just 30 wt oil with a friction reducing agent and a additive to make it sticky so it will stay on the bar.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if you want to be really cheap, you can use used motor oil, but it will eat bars up alot quicker


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> if you want to be really cheap, you can use used motor oil, but it will eat bars up alot quicker


and chains..... and sprockets.... and oilers..... and ......


----------



## COMP (Jun 11, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> and chains..... and sprockets.... and oilers..... and ......


true :thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

COMP said:


> wife just grabbed me some ,,,,,a qt was 4.99
> 
> what everybody buying and paying ??


I have'nt bought any for awhile. WOW 4.99 a qt that is about the price of synthetic motor oil. Suppose bar oil has to keep up with the rest.
Dean


----------



## COMP (Jun 11, 2008)

Rentahusband said:


> I have'nt bought any for awhile. WOW 4.99 a qt that is about the price of synthetic motor oil. Suppose bar oil has to keep up with the rest.
> Dean


i agree ,,its Husky but


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bar oil has gone up, thank the oil industry. We're now charging $13 gallon, and $3.50 qt. here in NJ. Mix oil has gone up dramatically in the last 4 years.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

I just bought a gal of bar oil at the farm supply for 4.99. Shop around your paying way to much for bar oil.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

tommyj3 said:


> I just bought a gal of bar oil at the farm supply for 4.99. Shop around your paying way to much for bar oil.


Can I order some from you? I think it's mis-priced. Echo is about $13, Stihl is $13. I'll take a pallet load please...


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Just got a new flyer for Rual King Farm Supply, and they raised the price to 5.49 a gallon.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

tommyj3 said:


> Just got a new flyer for Rual King Farm Supply, and they raised the price to 5.49 a gallon.


.... that explains it... you might as well run used motor oil through it.


----------



## 1lombard (Sep 28, 2008)

*bar oil.*

I just bought 6 gallons of bar oil for 5 dollars and change a gallon. There was stihl bar oil for 15 cents more a gallon. This was from a garden center here on Long Island. The funny thing was there was a 5 gallon jug next to the case I bought for 99 dollars. Same oil a gallon less just one jug instead of 6. Good luck.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

1lombard said:


> I just bought 6 gallons of bar oil for 5 dollars and change a gallon. There was stihl bar oil for 15 cents more a gallon. This was from a garden center here on Long Island. The funny thing was there was a 5 gallon jug next to the case I bought for 99 dollars. Same oil a gallon less just one jug instead of 6. Good luck.


I didn't think you could get ANYTHING on L.I. for 5 dollars and change LOL - 
Don't know how a Stihl dealer can sell B&C oil for less than he pays, as I know what Stihl charges for it. If it's 6 gallons a case (Stihl), it's last year's oil as they're now 3 gallons per case - and it surely wasn't even close to 5.00 dealer cost then, either. There's no shelf-life so be happy!
Paul


----------



## 1lombard (Sep 28, 2008)

*bar oil*

I was wrong it was 57 dollars and change for the 6 gallon case. 9 dollars and change a gallon. Still better then 4.99 a quart.


----------

